# Pb pour ajouter de la musique ipod shuffle 2go



## ducks-are-stupid (9 Mai 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Depuis environ une semaine, je n'arrive plus à ajouter de la musique sur mon iPod suffle 2go (que j'ai depuis presque 2 ans). 
En fait, quand je fais glisser mes musiques dans mon iPod avec iTunes, il me les affiche, comme si elles étaient bien ajouter, mais quand je vérifie en écoutant, bah, elles y sont pas. 
J'ai aussi remarquer, je ne peux plus écouter les musique qui sont dans mon iPod, avec iTunes & que quand je branche mon iPod, j'ai le disque amovible G qui s'ouvre (& qui a le nom de mon iPod), mais qui se ferme au bout de quelques secondes... 
La 1ère fois, j'ai réstauré mon iPod, et j'y est ajouté toutes mes anciennes chansons + les nouvelles, ça a très bien marché, mais, il me le problème est revenu, et il faut à chaque fois que je le réstaure si je veux ajouter des chansons... 
& c'est avec la dernière version de iTunes... :/ 
bref, je commence à peter un cable, à devoir enlever 300 chansons pour en remettre 301... aidez moi, s'il vous plait !
Ah, oui, mon iPod n'est PAS plein hein =___="


----------



## fandipod (9 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, 

Utilises-tu la synchro automatique?


----------

